# Sticky  what new coral did you get today?



## petlover516

Jarred/MediaHound has already made 1 of these for SW fish and FW fish. Now we need a coral one!!!!

so what new coral did u get today?


----------



## phil_pl

I didnt get any today but I got about 20 different last friday


----------



## GetITCdot

I got some last night:

Small green zoa colony
Small frag of reverse gorilla nipples
medium mushroom colony
kenya tree
and a frag with a yellow bulb looking piece that i have no idea what it is. The guy didn't know what it was ether and gave it to me for 5 bucks lol.


----------



## phil_pl

GetITCdot said:


> I got some last night:
> 
> Small green zoa colony
> Small frag of reverse gorilla nipples
> medium mushroom colony
> kenya tree
> and a frag with a yellow bulb looking piece that i have no idea what it is. The guy didn't know what it was ether and gave it to me for 5 bucks lol.


any $5 coral is a good coral HAHA
lets see some pics


----------



## GetITCdot

as soon as i get paid tomorrow im getting a real camera so i don't need to use my cellphone as a camera anymore so pics will be soon


----------



## iMuze

i got a neon green colt. my blue mandarin dragonet passed away also... RIP


----------



## squidgetyo12

i got a frag of pulsing xenia =]


----------



## caffeinefix

Super 'Shroom! I forgot it's scientific name, but, it is purple & about 14" across! Thing is a veritable monster...


----------



## whitney01

Don't have new coral today too.


----------



## Levi

Frag of neon green candy cane! My coral first ever *w3


----------



## Klinemw

A colony of about a dozen purple mushrooms that range in size from 1/4" up to 1". They're incredible under the actinic light. I hope they grow, but I sure don't want them to get 14" inches across...

...and a Royal Gramma (I have a mixed reef tank).

Klinemw


----------



## Levi

Got some new ones 

Cats eye purple people eater (thats what he called it)
gorgonian 
Goblin fire
blue acan
orange/yellow acan
aussie war favia
blue polyp paly
tubs birdnest
some other type of birdsnest unknown but neon green
star polyps

I'm up to 36 types of corals lol I think I will stop for a while


----------



## harpster50

hi
a little sheat, but i got a sun coral with 4 heads frag yesterday
looks nice
see pic


----------



## donzo08

hi i have a 12g nano w/ 2 small clowns, newly added 6line wrasse, CUC, feather duster and a Goniopora coral that was doing great for a month and all of a sudden it stays in the coral and the beautiful tenticles dont come out. salt levels are perfect. amm., nitrates and trites are 0 and ph 8.2 idk what the deal is. Can someone help it was doing soo great till a few days ago i miss it. thank you


----------



## jessiesa

I got 3 small xenias, 1 medium xenia, a 3" Kenya tree, 2 small yellow button polyp colonies, and a small neon green button polyp colony and 15lbs of live rock for $30. I'd say it's a pretty great deal!


----------



## singlee118

I got some last month!


----------



## Avalin

Levi said:


> Got some new ones
> 
> Cats eye purple people eater (thats what he called it)
> gorgonian
> Goblin fire
> blue acan
> orange/yellow acan
> aussie war favia
> blue polyp paly
> tubs birdnest
> some other type of birdsnest unknown but neon green
> star polyps
> 
> I'm up to 36 types of corals lol I think I will stop for a while


*w3wawa!! so cool! I just have three types...


----------



## cidly24

I got some last week!


----------



## e-zlight

Teal Trumpets(candy cane):2 frags 3 heads/polyps each
War coral: 2 frags 
Blastomussa merletti: 2 frags
chalice: 2 frags
And an acan lord.

My favorite is the acan lord at the moment. He eats meat, and is pretty cool looking. And yes, My first corals.


----------



## Scottyb442

got my first coral today! started with a small mushroom frag. if all goes well there should be many more to follow. also added my 2nd fish (royal grama) loving it!*w3


----------



## JonathanAd

hi how to keep tank clean without giving trouble to fishes


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Sasquatch

I got a small Galaxea coral yesterday


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## huangyu

phil_pl said:


> I didnt get any today but I got about 20 different last friday


ohhh, how many fishes you have now?? :fish5:


----------



## Sasquatch

I got a branching frogspawn yesterday


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## syddriver

I got a Flower Pot! Love it! Does anyone know anything about these? I watched it move on Saturday! It blew itself up very large and moved off of the rock I had it on and onto the sand. He is blooming like crazy now.


----------



## drunkenbeast

Reefing Madness said:


> :cheer:


actaully made me laugh


----------



## amythompson172

Some odd neon green coral! My angel fish was found belly up thismorning..


----------



## Levi

Got these three this past week. Embers, mindblowing palys and Kedds reds.


----------



## Sasquatch

Those are very cool LEVI.


----------



## Levi

I hope so lol, 30-50 per polyp! Kedds were a trade.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Levi

Tyree pink lemonade! Been wanting this for a while.


----------



## Sasquatch

Got this yesterday, I think its a type of acropora!


----------



## Levi

looks like tricolor valida


----------



## Levi

got this today

Darth Maul morph


----------



## Euruproctos

Ricordea Yuma


----------



## Euruproctos

Three new ones today:










Pink stylophora










Plate coral










Hawkin's Echinata. This pic isn't as good, couldn't seem to get a good one, though I'm gonna try to get some better ones later.


----------



## houyi014

I haven't got any recently


----------



## blacksi

I got these the other day. I was told this was a flower pot??? You can see the 6" overflow box in the back ground for size reference.


----------



## 9DVD6HD8

If all goes well there should be many more to follow.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Shaun843

Thats awesome!


----------



## johnmclaren

Didn’t got any new coral today but last to last week updated with mall green zoa colony, Small frag of reverse gorilla nipples, blue mandarin dragonet and neon green colt.


----------



## fish fever02

kryptonite trumpet, pink tipped torch, ricordia colony


----------



## Chang Cindy

Don't get any recently as there is something wrong with my work , a little busy ,will get some after finish work


----------



## perm_dogg

Not exactly sure what this one is. Maybe Sunray Lettuce Coral? Let me know if it's familiar to any of you. Thanks!


----------



## SantaMonica

Blue star polyps, and some blue zoo's. (really trying to get some blue again)


----------

